# How to feed fruit flies



## Courtney8526 (Nov 2, 2008)

I just got my Azureus yesterday and got some fruit flies for it. So, today I got ready to feed him and I sat there and thought about it for a while trying to figure out a way to do this without letting too many loose. Well it didn't work too well. How do all of you feed your frogs fruit flies?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tap the container on the counter to get the flies to fall the bottom of the container. Then just open and dump.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I use another cup with either some calcium powder or supplements in the bottom and tap the cup with flies at an angle to knock them in. Once the flies are coated they can't climb back up.


----------



## Courtney8526 (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, that also reminds me, when I went to Petco they didn't have any calcium that was for dart frogs. They had tree frogs and I think toads. Would that be okay to use? I didn't think there would be too much difference but didn't get any just yet since there was different kinds.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Repcal and Herptivite are the vitamins that you want to use. It's best not to mix them and to just alternate their use.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here ya go Courtney....  


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/34562-dusting-fruit-flies-your-method.html#post307629


----------



## Courtney8526 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

I slip a medium size, open Ziploc bag into a 32 oz FFF container, insert a 9" diameter funnel into the bag opening (that will rest on top of the cup, upright), drop in a small amount of Reptical or Herptivite (alternate daily), tap the fly culture container bottom once on the table top to make all the flies fall to the bottom, tilt the funnel slightly towards the open fly culture, tap the 90 degree fly culture container on the edge of the funnel, watch and count about 20 flies per frog, tap the top of the fly culture cup with free hand & position the cup upright when enough flies are transferred, quickly close fly culture lid securely, remove funnel and close Ziploc so you can shake the powder onto the flies.
I mark each culture cup with a Sharpie after using it for feeding or starting a new culture so that I give each culture even usage.
This method allows me to safely transport flies, with just the Ziploc bag, from the basement, where I have all but one of my six PDF vivs, to the living room 55 gallon viv. You can also control the number of flies you release into each viv better with the Ziploc bag than you might with a rigid, bulky cup like container. I rarely ever loose any flies with this method and I also use the funnel during the starting of new cultures process.
Karl


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> Repcal and Herptivite are the vitamins that you want to use. It's best not to mix them and to just alternate their use.


You can mix them at the time of use, but not before.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

flyangler18 said:


> You can mix them at the time of use, but not before.


From what I remember Ed talking about a while back this practice was found to be dangerous. I can't even remember which thread it was discussed in though.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> From what I remember Ed talking about a while back this practice was found to be dangerous. I can't even remember which thread it was discussed in though.


I think I remember the thread you are referencing; but I wouldn't say it is dangerous. The biggest consequence of mixing and storing supplements together is the degradation of the vitamins by prolonged contact with the calcium. I tend to alternate supplements myself, but have mixed previously without noting any deleterious effects.



> Wow miss a few months and everything changes... I'll try to follow this thread a little more but things are still pretty hectic and if there are more questions shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]
> 
> Actually containing phosphorus is not a bad thing as long as the ratio of phosphorus to calcium is between 1:1 and 2:1 with an ideal being close to 1.5:1 (in the dusted insect). You can actually cause major health issues with animals by providing too little phosphorus in the diet. So I have to say the idea that if the supplement contains any phosphorus being bad is incorrect. It depends on the amount contained in the supplement.
> 
> ...


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's actually a different thread then I'm talking about. I've done a few searches this morning and can't find the one I'm referring to.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I think the thread you want is referenced here but the link doesn't work. It might have been lost in one of the upgrades 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/18740-powder-fruitflies.html

Ed


----------



## Syspila (Nov 4, 2010)

Karl47 great description for feeding the flies!


----------

